# Senior Member! Wait...



## Ruize

I have become a Senior Member!!!

Wait... do people celebrate that?


----------



## la_machy

Ruize said:


> I have become a Senior Member!!!
> 
> Wait... do people celebrate that?


 
No es usual, pero no veo por qué no 

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Ruize

la_machy said:


> No es usual, pero no veo por qué no
> 
> ¡Felicidades!



Muchas gracias! Digo, eso si... He aprendido mucho inglés y de pasada español, que piensa uno que lo sabe pero al rato anda confundiendo la gimnasia con la magnesia.


----------



## Andoush

¡Yo te felicito, Ruize! Total... con felicitar no se pierde nada...
Felices 100 y que cumplas muchos más


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ruize said:


> I have become a Senior Member!!!
> 
> Wait... do people celebrate that?


 
Si quieres, sí.
Y los mil, dos mil, tres mil posts.
Pues venga, felicidades.
¡Salucita!


----------



## Pinairun

Ruize said:


> I have become a Senior Member!!!
> 
> Wait... do people celebrate that?


 
Si tú quieres, ¿por qué no habríamos de querer los demás?

¡Felicidades, Ruize!
Por que no dejemos de verte por aquí.


----------



## Calambur

Okey, *Ruize*, ¡festejemos!

Pero para una fiesta con alcohol tendrás que esperar a los mil _posts_, como cualquier hijo de vecino... digo: de WR, ¿de acuerdo?
Así que por ahora sólo vale esto, y *felicitaciones*.

(Por mi barrio los niños que terminan el jardín de infantes hacen fiestas de egresados* y hasta les dan diplomas.
¡Es el colmo!)

*Pobrecitos... con esas maestras, no sé adónde irán a parar sus ilu*s*iones.


----------



## Andoush

Uy, Calambur, ésto de las ilu*c*iones /ilu*s*iones es peor que el "conmigo o *sin migo  *" de nuestro héroe futbolístico preferido... 

¡Hasta la próxima celebración!
Andoush


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Andoush*: el que dijo eso fue este personaje.





> Dos viejos chistes:
> _-¿Cuál es la única “s” que pronuncia Herminio Iglesias?_
> _-La de nasssta._
> 
> _-Herminio: ¿vio que parece que la *Real Academia** aceptó su famosa frase “conmigo o sinmigo”?_
> _-¡Grande, Racing!_


* Para quienes no lo saben, el "chiste" tiene su gracia porque el "personaje" era de Avellaneda, donde hay un club, Racing, conocido como "la Academia".


----------



## Andoush

Ja ja ja! Y yo que crecí pensando que era Dieguito! ¡Pobre hombre!
Saludos Calambur!!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Ruize said:


> I have become a Senior Member!!!
> 
> Wait... do people celebrate that?


Felicidades Ruize por esos 106, que vengan muchos aportes mas...

Abrazos

Saludos

Rosa


----------



## Mirlo

Las celebraciones siempre son bienvenidas,  
¡Qué tengas muchos aportes más!

Saludos,


----------



## kreiner

Estos niños que tienen ganas de fiesta... . Pero, por qué no. Bienvenido al club de los viejos, Ruize. Te esperamos para tus primeros mil. Y que sea pronto.
Un saludo.


----------

